# Any good brews around Chatswood?



## Bribie G (16/1/13)

Visiting a buddy at Chatswood in a couple of weeks and wondering if there's anything reasonable North of the Coathanger - I believe there is or was a Czech Beer cafe at Crows Nest or somewhere? I'm training it from Taree so no car - and will be hitting the spots in the City of course but would be nice to step out for a beer or six in the area itself. :drinks:


----------



## tiprya (16/1/13)

Just read about this place, no idea if it's good or not:
https://www.facebook.com/FlatRockBrewCafe?id=219057758226838&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FFlatRockBrewCafe

And there's Beer Cartel in Artarmon for good take-aways and growlers
http://www.beercartel.com.au/

This might be the Czech place you were thinking of:
http://www.bazaarbeercafe.com.au/home.htm


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/13)

Woot found Bazaar Cafe at St Leonards with Budowhatsit on tap. Good starting point 

Edit: our posts crossed - thanks for that.


----------



## joshF (16/1/13)

What the heck is this Beercartel place? I live in Artarmon and have never heard of it but looks to be up in the industrial area ! Think i might make an accidental detour on my way to bunnings on saturday


----------



## jaypes (16/1/13)

Beercartel is just off reserve road, down the laneway past victorias basement - there is usually a small a-frame sign


----------



## black_labb (16/1/13)

There was a Bavarian beer cafe in chatswood, I expect it's still there. Not great on the wallet but not any worse than most places in sydney. A HB dunkle is always nice.

I'm a bit north of chatswood. When are you around/are you interested in a beer somewhere?


----------



## joshF (17/1/13)

Thanks minimash i'll definitely check this beer cartel place out.

As for Bavarian, nice beers but my arse still hurts from when i paid something like $35 for a chicken schnitzel and chips. Expected some nice european style chicken and fancy schmancy chips.

Ended up being crappy piece of thigh schnitzel and mcdonalds-looking fries. Clearly wasn't too impressed.


----------



## WSC (17/1/13)

Think there is a craft beer offering in Crows Nest, also the Greengate near Gordon might have craft beer as the owner is a fan.


----------



## GalBrew (17/1/13)

I think the Bridge View Hotel in Willoughby does craft beer. I believe they even had a craft beer festival.


----------

